# Lighting for new tank



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok, here is my first post, but have spent many hours perusing this forum and many of the others. I cought the bug again after helping my 8 year old set up a 20 gallon community tank. I love the idea of the NPT as I love horticulture and aquariums, plus the benefits are truly amazing. My first question regards lighting. I have a 29 gallon tank, 30x12x16 that I would like to use for my first NPT. I have access to a 48" long light fixture that takes T5 HO bulbs; total of 108 watts. Will this work suspended over the tank? Can I place a 10 gal along side for added fun? Thanks for you guidance!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

That's allot of light for a NPT (about 3.7wpg) does each bulb have it's own reflector?
If there's only one reflector or none at all then it should be ok but you need to check.

- Brad


----------



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

It is a single reflector. Does it matter that the overall length of the fixture is 18" longer then the tank?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

So your probably looking at 2.5 ~ 3.0 wpg I'd suspect, that's still a bit much.
My worry is that you will have an unholy war with algae with that much light.

Personally I'd try to get it down to the 1.8 ~ 2.3 range and a hood that fits the tank.
Honestly you can go with a cheap Wal-Mart hood and good 5500K to 6500k bulbs
and your NPT will do fine but that's up to you.


On a side note I noticed that Wal-Mart has a cheap re-branded GE T5 "plant" bulb
in the correct kelvin range that I might pick up as its dirt cheap and try out.

- Brad


----------



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

Brad,

Thanks for the advise. I'll do what you suggested though I was pretty excited at the opportunity to find a free fixture for T5s.

Howard


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

If it's free I'd take it!

You can always use it later on a biger tank or hang it up as a mini shop light to give you a bit
more light in your work area.

The longer I stay in the hobby the more of a pack-rat I become 
- Brad


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

HSaslow said:


> Ok, here is my first post, but have spent many hours perusing this forum and many of the others. I cought the bug again after helping my 8 year old set up a 20 gallon community tank. I love the idea of the NPT as I love horticulture and aquariums, plus the benefits are truly amazing. My first question regards lighting. I have a 29 gallon tank, 30x12x16 that I would like to use for my first NPT. I have access to a 48" long light fixture that takes T5 HO bulbs; total of 108 watts. Will this work suspended over the tank? Can I place a 10 gal along side for added fun? Thanks for you guidance!


Dear HSaslow,

If you use this much light, make sure that you have plenty of floating and emergent plants. Only they can use this much light (see my book, Chapter IX, The Aerial Advantage) . Otherwise, if you use just submerged plants, the intense light will only stimulate algae.


----------



## Hubert (Feb 2, 2008)

If you're suspending it over your tank, you could also try to suspend it a bit higher than normal, that might help a bit too.


----------



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

Diana and Hubert thank you for your suggestions. Diana I just ordered your book and am anxious for it to arrive. I was wondering about Hubert's suggestion; is there way to measure the light intensity at the water surface and adjust accordingly? Second question; I know that you recommend placing the tank where it can receive some natural light, if this is not possible what type of light bulb rating do you recommend. Thank you again


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

There are ways, slightly cumbersome I think, to measure light in aquariums using a camera's photometer. I'd depend on other hobbyists or another forum for this kind of detailed information. Some hobbyists really like to get into this kind of stuff.

My lighting recommendations are not going to be very precise, and they may not answer your question satisfactorily. I recommend an intensity of 1-3 watts/gal of the old style fluorescent light (T-12). You can get away with 1 watt/gal, if you have window light or compact fluorescent bulbs or a shallow tank (e.g., 10 gal with a height of only 12").

So, in my opinion, if you are planning to use 108 watts of HO light for a 29 gal, you've got plenty. Window light is an inexpensive way to light aquariums, but good fluorescent lighting like you're planning to use will do just as well.


----------



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies; I am not going to do anything until I read through Diana's book and have a basic understanding of the NPT concept. I am sure I will have more questions then.

Howard


----------

